# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Mindraker's workbook

## Mindraker

_Dream signs

Text or speech in a foreign languageGarbled or incorrect speech but I "understand" the meaning of the textFamiliar scenes from local citySignificant characters from my life (ex-girlfriends, parents, brother...)Familiar scenes from places in which I spent a long time (Belgium...)Sexual scenesFantasy elements (Dragons, space travel, aliens...)Religious elements (Christian, Muslim, Buddhist...)Events from earlier that day or weekMilitary dreamsBeing driven in a vehicle or driving a vehicle or plane

Reality Checks

I need to improve on this part...  a lot.

The letter "a" written on my hand in ink.The letter "a" written on a little card on my wall above my computer.

Current Technique

WILD.  It reliably gets me good (non-lucid) dreams with good dream recall.

Goals

Continue improving dream recallEventually have a lucid dream.Have "dream control"._

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay, hey Mindraker, nice to see you posted a workbook.

So have you say you've never had a lucid dream in the past, do you feel you ever got close?

----------


## Mindraker

_





 Originally Posted by OpheliaBlue


So have you say you've never had a lucid dream in the past, do you feel you ever got close?



I honestly can't say that I have said in a dream, "this is a dream!"  I think I've gotten /closer/ now that I'm realizing what to actually look for -- for example, talking to a relative who has been dead for 20 years is a pretty strong sign I'm in a dream!  

I'm getting "false awakenings" more frequently now, and I'm taking that as a good sign that I'm not "jumping" out of a dream into full consciousness.  The only problem is, trying to remember everything.  I think just having everything well-documented in the Dream Journal is half the battle._

----------


## Wurlman

I like the letter "a" idea I'm wondering if a more traditional RC would help as well mabey doing more than 1? have u thought about hand checks or nose plugging? How long ago did u start this? I'm glad there's another in the class!

----------


## Mindraker

_





 Originally Posted by Wurlman


I like the letter "a" idea I'm wondering if a more traditional RC would help as well mabey doing more than 1? have u thought about hand checks or nose plugging? How long ago did u start this? I'm glad there's another in the class!



That's a good idea.  I'm trying some other reality checks to see what works right now, and what's most comfortable for me.  Right now, I like the little reminder when I hear birds singing as a mental reminder to be aware of the world around me.  It's surprising how fast my mind will filter out background noise, and the birds will snap me back into awareness.

For right now, I think the letter "a" on my hand really only works if I'm already aware enough to make a conscious decision to look at the palm of my hand.  But the birds singing is something outside of my control.  So I need something, like what I might see in my dream -- for example, a car, a tree, which I might *also* see in real life that readily triggers a reality check.

Ahhh...  Perhaps the problem is the "a" is on the palm of my hand, and I never see it, because I'm always typing on my keyboard.  I should put it on the *top* of my hand!_

----------


## Wurlman

Bingo!!!!! That's a great idea

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Ahhh...  Perhaps the problem is the "a" is on the palm of my hand, and I never see it, because I'm always typing on my keyboard.  I should put it on the *top* of my hand!



Haha that's where I used to write "lucid", and honestly, I rarely saw it, but someone would ALWAYS point it out to me. For me though, when I do my daily awareness is when I look at the clock. I'm a big time looker-at-the-clocks because I have 10-15-hour shifts at work, and I'm always looking for it to be time to go home. And when I'm off, I'm always looking at the time for #DVA classes, and when to make the kids meals etc. I'm a true slave to the clock, so that's why it works well for me.

I really like your bird chirping awareness technique. I know I filter out sounds alot too, but I think that's really good that you hear them and pay attention. Do you live in the country, or work outside or something to be able to hear them often? I work in the city so I only hear them in the early hours at home, if the fan doesn't drown them out.

----------


## Caenis

> For right now, I think the letter "a" on my hand really only works if I'm already aware enough to make a conscious decision to look at the palm of my hand.  But the birds singing is something outside of my control.  So I need something, like what I might see in my dream -- for example, a car, a tree, which I might *also* see in real life that readily triggers a reality check.



That's a good observation, Mindraker.  Also, if that "a" isn't present in your dream, will you still remember to RC?  Will the lack of "a" trigger your memory?  It's possible, but it's also possible that you'll forget.  RCing sporadically could be helpful too.  Or RCing when you see dream signs.  Cars/Vehicles are one of your dream signs, so doing some RCs when you are in them could be helpful.  Use some awareness too: notice how your hands feel against the steering wheel, where are you driving to and why?  What route do you need to take?  I can never visualize or plan anything in my dreams, so if I can't visualize something, it's easier to realize that I might be dreaming.  Do what you think would be best for you!  Think of what happens in your dreams, and use that to determine when you should use some RC/awareness.  It's also always good to RC whenever you notice something unusual too.

----------


## Mindraker

_





 Originally Posted by OpheliaBlue


Haha that's where I used to write "lucid", and honestly, I rarely saw it, but someone would ALWAYS point it out to me. For me though, when I do my daily awareness is when I look at the clock. I'm a big time looker-at-the-clocks because I have 10-15-hour shifts at work, and I'm always looking for it to be time to go home. And when I'm off, I'm always looking at the time for #DVA classes, and when to make the kids meals etc. I'm a true slave to the clock, so that's why it works well for me.

I really like your bird chirping awareness technique. I know I filter out sounds alot too, but I think that's really good that you hear them and pay attention. Do you live in the country, or work outside or something to be able to hear them often? I work in the city so I only hear them in the early hours at home, if the fan doesn't drown them out.



I'm on the edge of a mid-size city and a very small town.  But there's a lake nearby with a bird sanctuary, so there are enough chirping birds, especially when I go out in the morning to go bicycling -- the mockingbirds are very protective of their territories.  A mockingbird will inevitably sing its little heart out while I'm swimming or waiting at the bus stop or bicycling.  Eventually I'm going to inadvertently stumble across something which occurs in my dreams a lot, if I am just more and more self-aware._

----------


## Wurlman

Ur lifestyle sounds like a dream my friend!

----------


## Mindraker

_I'm adding more dream signs, as I've come across them:

Talking to dead people (whom I know or knew)Everyone in the dream world is facing mePeople refer to me by my online nickname, even though in real life this doesn't happenMy nighttime "teeth grinding" is carried over into the dream world as sounds or imagesMy snoring is carried over into the dream world rather consistently as laughterPain or discomfort is represented as images (e.g., my shoulder injury pain was a "stick" or "splinter" stuck in my shoulder.)_

----------


## Wurlman

Very nice good awareness!! What happen to ur shoulder?

----------


## Mindraker

_Oh, about 12 years ago, someone rear ended my car, and for some reason even though it was a minor accident, my shoulder has "popped" ever since.  I've walked away from far worse accidents without a scrape._

----------


## Wurlman

Ugh ignorant drivers. I'm going to make a new list of dream signs tonight reading yours got me thinking!

----------


## Mindraker

_Everyone in the dream world is facing me

I don't know if this is actually true, or if this is merely how I perceive it to be true, even in real life.

For example, I was on the bus today, and when I paid attention to other people's faces, I had the sensation that I was the only one facing outward and everyone was facing inward or towards me.

Maybe this is why I'm getting this notion that I can't control Dream Characters that face towards me;  they are Other People.  

But I'm also starting to (slowly) develop a different, distinct notion of Dream Characters that face away from me -- off to the sunset, off to the horizon, over the city, off towards infinity, with wind blowing in the hair.  Usually male characters, thin, mysterious, lone wolves, introverted, quiet, overlooking the chaos of the world.  These characters are clearly distinct from the ones looking at me. _

----------


## Caenis

> But I'm also starting to (slowly) develop a different, distinct notion of Dream Characters that face away from me -- off to the sunset, off to the horizon, over the city, off towards infinity, with wind blowing in the hair.  Usually male characters, thin, mysterious, lone wolves, introverted, quiet, overlooking the chaos of the world.  These characters are clearly distinct from the ones looking at me.



Have you noticed these characters more in your dreams lately?  You mentioned before that the last DC you saw that wasn't facing you was 15 years ago.  Do you think that's supposed to represent some facet of you, or perhaps a relative?  You're very good at picking these details out of your dreams, Mindraker, I'm impressed!

----------


## Wurlman

Yea very cool interested to see what u make of this!

----------


## Mindraker

_





 Originally Posted by Caenis


Have you noticed these characters more in your dreams lately?  You mentioned before that the last DC you saw that wasn't facing you was 15 years ago.  Do you think that's supposed to represent some facet of you, or perhaps a relative?  You're very good at picking these details out of your dreams, Mindraker, I'm impressed!



I definitely am noticing these characters (that look away from me) more; as I'm focusing more on faces and able to discern and remember more details of the faces.  These characters definitely behave differently.  It's like a longing, a yearning...  







Heh, I always had an eye for detail, I get it from my Mom.  Almost to the point of missing the Big Picture.  I loooove small details.  I think these characters (the ones that look away from me) are me._

----------


## Caenis

That last picture has only one person in it, but the water is reflecting two.  o___O

A longing for what?  Exploration, solitude, a different career, passion?

----------


## Mindraker

_





 Originally Posted by Caenis


A longing for what?  Exploration, solitude, a different career, passion?



I'm kind definitely the "loner" type.  It's like the scene of Batman looking out over the chaotic city.  In a way, there's a certain beauty to it -- but it's quiet because Batman is detached from it all and high up enough to be away from it all.



But he knows he is not permanently detached from the mess.  He knows he will have to return to the chaos.  Maybe there's a certain tranquility in my mind that I can't find in the real world?_

----------


## Wurlman

Sounds peacefull and the visuals look very peacefull as well! At least they are happy thoughts!

----------


## Mindraker

_I tried the technique of "drinking lots of water" before I fell asleep, just to see what it would do.  It had positive and negative aspects to it.

Yes, I did see different (and maybe more) images, but at too high of a cost.  The cost was, I wet the bed.  Also, I wasn't able to have a LONG sleep, precisely because I had to go to the bathroom!  Personally, I don't think that's worth it...

I do think it was worth at least trying it, to see what the results would be._

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ooooh! Too much water  ::shock::  Sorry about that man.

Are you just going to try the old fashioned alarm clock method instead then?

----------


## Mindraker

_





 Originally Posted by OpheliaBlue


Ooooh! Too much water  Sorry about that man.

Are you just going to try the old fashioned alarm clock method instead then?



Let's just say it was a "learning experience".

I think the alarm clock method is a wonderful idea -- I think I'll experiment with that next.  That sounds simple and reliable.

PS, OpheliaBlue -- have your eyes always been green in your avatar?_

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Let's just say it was a "learning experience".
> 
> I think the alarm clock method is a wonderful idea -- I think I'll experiment with that next.  That sounds simple and reliable.



Haha, sounds good.





> PS, OpheliaBlue -- have your eyes always been green in your avatar?



Yes, they have. Just noticed or something?

----------


## Mindraker

_





 Originally Posted by OpheliaBlue


Yes, they have. Just noticed {that the eyes were green} or something ?




LOL, for some reason, I always thought it was a black and white photograph, until I noticed the eyes._

----------


## Mindraker

_A new observation about my DCs, and something I want to study more as things develop:

I think each DC seems to have a particular function assigned to it.

Every humorous dream has my brother in itEvery dream related to current events has my mother in it.Food or travel-related dreams seem to involve our European friendsNostalgia:  grandfather or grandmother...  extended family.Sexuality:  ex-girlfriends.Order, logic and structure:  my father (even though in real life, Mom is the obsessive compulsive one when it comes to organizing things.)Specific geographic places:  Specific cities come up when I dream, and have functions attached to them.  For example, a dream related to the death of my parents and me reading their will -- was in the city where the will was originally written -- New Orleans.  And I've even thought of my life as the time periods between which I've moved between cities.  So I wouldn't be surprised if my mind gives a City a certain personality or function to it.  The Cities in my mind don't look like they do now.  Take New Orleans, for example._

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh wow, that's really interesting. My DCs are way more scattered than that.  :tongue2:

----------


## paigeyemps

That's really cool that you took time to figure these out. I'm gonna go ahead and analyze my dreams as well. Been kinda putting it off lately. Thanks for the idea, Mindraker! :smiley:

----------


## Mindraker

_I'm almost certain that these would be different from person to person.
For instance, my brother and I -- we were very close as children and still are -- people still confuse us as adults, even though we're 7 years apart, lol.
I wouldn't be surprised if these aren't set in stone, as a person's life changes, too._

----------


## paigeyemps

Just a thought: August is coming up! Why don't you create a list of personal lucid goals you would like to achieve this month? It can help motivate you and put you in a better mindset to get lucid sooner! Good luck.  ::banana::

----------


## Mindraker

_





 Originally Posted by paigeyemps


Just a thought: August is coming up! Why don't you create a list of personal lucid goals you would like to achieve this month? It can help motivate you and put you in a better mindset to get lucid sooner! Good luck. 



I actually had a *very* short lucid dream last night, so I'm very pleased that I'm doing something right.  The lucid dream was very different from my regular dreams.  I think if I continue sharpening my dream recall, looking for general patterns in my dreams (such as recurring DCs, themes, and the times that the dreams happen), and keeping a good DJ, I will do alright with getting lucidity.
I'm starting to recognize things like sounds and vibrations and no longer being frightened by them... so I think I'm certainly on the right track.  I'm learning what I should and should not do._

----------


## Caenis

::D:   That's great Mindraker.  Congrats!

----------


## ccrinbama

> A new observation about my DCs, and something I want to study more as things develop:
> 
> I think each DC seems to have a particular function assigned to it.



This is really cool, and it shows that you have really detailed recall.

----------


## Wurlman

How's it going mindraker?

----------


## Mindraker

_Hello all...

Just moved house, and life's been a little crazy.

Sleeping in a new environment has helped a LOT.  I think my mind is somewhat aware of the different sounds outside while I am sleeping.  But it's not so much as to disturb my sleep, and it's a quiet environment, so I am sleeping well.

Picking up the dream journal (which I had almost entirely abandoned for several weeks) improved my dreams almost immediately, and quite remarkably.  Not doing anything too fancy, just logging my dreams when I wake up in the middle of the night as I go to the bathroom.

I've found a quirk that in my dreams, my vision isn't obscured by the long, curly hair which is present in reality.  But I have seen myself (and my brother) with curly hair in my dreams._

----------


## Chimpertainment

Breaks are always good! I had a nice little holiday break myself  :smiley:

----------


## Mindraker

_





 Originally Posted by Chimpertainment


Breaks are always good! I had a nice little holiday break myself 



Good to see you again_

----------


## CanisLucidus

Welcome back, Mindraker!  It's good to see you... I'm glad that your new living situation is working so well with your sleep/dreaming habits.  It's nice that the recall came rushing back once your journaling started back up.  It's cool how the mind rewards that earnest effort, even after dreams have fallen almost silent for us for a while.





> I've found a quirk that in my dreams, my vision isn't obscured by the long, curly hair which is present in reality.  But I have seen myself (and my brother) with curly hair in my dreams.



That is really interesting.  Have you had long hair throughout your life or is it a new-ish thing?  Could it be that your mind simply treats this as a "new" feature of your body and hasn't integrated it yet as part of your permanent dream body?  Very interesting either way.  Sounds like great leverage for a personalized reality check.

Good luck with the dreaming... and the unpacking.   :smiley:

----------


## Mindraker

_





 Originally Posted by CanisLucidus


Welcome back, Mindraker!  It's good to see you... I'm glad that your new living situation is working so well with your sleep/dreaming habits.  It's nice that the recall came rushing back once your journaling started back up.  It's cool how the mind rewards that earnest effort, even after dreams have fallen almost silent for us for a while.



That is really interesting.  Have you had long hair throughout your life or is it a new-ish thing?  Could it be that your mind simply treats this as a "new" feature of your body and hasn't integrated it yet as part of your permanent dream body?  Very interesting either way.  Sounds like great leverage for a personalized reality check.

Good luck with the dreaming... and the unpacking.  



Thanks, guys.  It's a little odd, because my brother (whom I've always associated with curly hair) just visited us, and he had very closely buzzed hair, and I've let my hair grow over the past year, from a buzz cut to long, curly hair.  So we each look like each other now, to the point that even Mom is confused.  

But maybe my mind will just absorb the idea of long, curly hair after a while... and just ignore it..._

----------


## Mindraker

_I've managed to crack one thing with my dreams, and it's why I keep having police and trains in my dreams.  It's because I'm close to the interstate, and the police / ambulances / firetrucks come rushing through on the interstate at night.  But now that it's fall, the leaves are gone, and I can hear them (and the distant train) much better._

----------

